# درس بسيط وجميل بالارت كام



## salah_design (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوتي 
هذا درس وجدته اثناء بحثي واردت ان تشاركوني العلم والمعرفة واعلم انه درس بسيط ولكن ارجوا ان ينال القبول
هذه النتيجة الدرس اضغط على الصورة للتكبير




الخطوات بالترتيب

























اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح واي سؤال انا بالخدمة
ارجوا الدعاء لي ولجميع الاخوة بالمنتدى
وان شاء الله قريبا درس جديد


----------



## kad8 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا اخي صلاح
ساجربه ان شاء الله


----------



## salah_design (23 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> ما شاء الله
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي صلاح
> ساجربه ان شاء الله


حياك الله اخي 
واشكر مرورك 
واي سؤال ان شاء الله انا بالخدمة ويمكن اخي ان تشكل بالتشكيلة حسب رغبتك وليس من الضروري التقيد بالتشكيلة كل ما عليك ان تغير بالتشكيلة وجرب اكثر من شكل 
وان شاء الله ربي يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## kad8 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تمام والله
غيرت بالتشكيلة
كيف ممكن اخذ صورة للمديل يلي عملته


----------



## salah_design (23 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> تمام والله
> غيرت بالتشكيلة
> كيف ممكن اخذ صورة للمديل يلي عملته


ما شاء الله تبارك الله تطبيق ممتاز
اخي تستطيع اخذ صورة للموديل 
من قائمة window
اختيار save 3D view Image
بعد فتح قائمة الحفظ انتبه ان تحفظ الصورة jpg وليس bmp
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة والى الامام ان شاء الله
ملاحظة اجعل الموديل مشاهد بالصفحة لان اي جزء مخفي لن يظهر بالحفظ


----------



## kad8 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله تطبيق ممتاز
> اخي تستطيع اخذ صورة للموديل
> من قائمة window
> اختيار save 3d view image
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا اخ صلاح وبارك الله بك
نسيت انه انوه لك ان التمرين يلي عملته مرفق بالمشاركة السابقة

شكرا لك اخي صلاح وتصبح على خير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هو عندي سؤال للأستاذ صلاح
الفيكتور الأصلي اللي عملت عليه الشغل
هل شرط يكون مجموعة فيكتورز منفصلة ولا ممكن يكون فيكتور واحد فقط ملفوف حول بعضه ؟؟
أرجو يكون سؤالي واضح


----------



## salah_design (24 نوفمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> هو عندي سؤال للأستاذ صلاح
> الفيكتور الأصلي اللي عملت عليه الشغل
> هل شرط يكون مجموعة فيكتورز منفصلة ولا ممكن يكون فيكتور واحد فقط ملفوف حول بعضه ؟؟
> أرجو يكون سؤالي واضح


اخي الكريم اعتذر عن تاخري بالرد ولكني لا استطيع التواجد بالمنتدى قبل الساعة التاسعة والنصف مساء بتوقيت الاردن
واجابة على سؤالك نعم اخي تستطيع ان تطبق هذا الدرس على الفيكتور المتصل كالدائرة والمربع وحتى الخط المستقيم او المنحني او الخط المتصل الملفوف حول بعضه
ارجو ان اكون قد اجبتك على سؤالك 
واذا في اي سؤال انا بالخدمة
تحياتي لك


----------



## salah_design (24 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخ صلاح وبارك الله بك
> نسيت انه انوه لك ان التمرين يلي عملته مرفق بالمشاركة السابقة
> 
> شكرا لك اخي صلاح وتصبح على خير


اخي الكريم لقد انتبهت وشاهدت الملف المرفق 
ولكن من واجبي ان لا اتجاهل اي ملاحظة او متابعة اخوتي الذين يطبقون الدروس التي اضعها 
وارجوا ان تطمئنني اذا استطعت ان تحفظ الموديل كما شرحت لك حتى اطمئن انك استفدت
تحياتي لك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً للأستاذ صلاح على تكرمه بالرد
إجابتك بالفعل وفت السؤال
وشكراً مرة تانية


----------



## salah_design (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً للأستاذ صلاح على تكرمه بالرد
> إجابتك بالفعل وفت السؤال
> وشكراً مرة تانية


اخي سيف الله اسلام
اسعد الله اوقاتك 
وانا ما فعلت ما يستحق الشكر فمن واجبي ان احاول ان افيد اخواني واسال الله القبول 
تحياتي لك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الدال على الخير كفاعلة


----------



## lolo.22 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييير
سيد صلا بس انا عندي كم سؤال صغير بما انو
حضرتك مخضرم ببرنامج الآرت كام
في مجال تساعدني
ممنونة لطفك


----------



## salah_design (1 يناير 2011)

lolo.22 قال:


> شكرا كتيييييييييييييير
> سيد صلا بس انا عندي كم سؤال صغير بما انو
> حضرتك مخضرم ببرنامج الآرت كام
> في مجال تساعدني
> ممنونة لطفك


الشكر لله اولا واخيرا 
وانا جاهز للمساعدة
انتظر الاسئلة


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## rafidn (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً على الموضوع


----------



## حسن-12 (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ صلاح


----------



## kaza-moules (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك على مجهودك وشغل رائع


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

thnx


----------

